# 1928-1929 Elgin Charles Lindbergh Special? Trying to find more info on it. Thanks



## ctlchx (Oct 14, 2021)

Just came across this Elgin it looks to be a 1928-1929 Elgin Cardinal any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks
Charles Lindbergh Special???? Look at the black & white ad photo it looks like a Charles Lindbergh plane on front finder.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 14, 2021)

Found these ads in 1930 newspapers:


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 14, 2021)

WOW That's a beautiful survivor, I think all your assumptions are correct. It will clean up nice. Are those 28 in. wheels. I wish I could find something like that. You found a good one.


----------



## Kato (Oct 14, 2021)

Great looking Elgin

@coryplayford_2009 
Check it out


----------



## ctlchx (Oct 14, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> Found these ads in 1930 newspapers:
> 
> View attachment 1495731
> 
> ...



Thank you Blue Streak that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ctlchx (Oct 14, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> WOW That's a beautiful survivor, I think all your assumptions are correct. It will clean up nice. Are those 28 in. wheels. I wish I could find something like that. You found a good one.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 14, 2021)

Here’s part of a 1930 catalog page.


----------



## ctlchx (Oct 14, 2021)

cds2323 said:


> Here’s part of a 1930 catalog page.View attachment 1495871



Thank You Not sure what to think I have a  number of different models "The Cardinal" "Red Knight"


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 14, 2021)

From period newspapers only found the Elgin "Cardinal" advertised by Sears, Roebuck & Company as a 1930 model, but the earliest Sears ad found for it was August 1929 and says it is "New 1930". My guess is the "Red Knight" and the "Cardinal" are the same bike just named differently depending on who was selling it. The "moving airplane ornament" on front fender seems to only appear on these two models and only for 1930 model year, at least that is what 1929-1931 newspaper ads imply. Ads from 1929 and 1931 do not show those model year Elgins with the airplane ornament. The Cardinal and Blue Bird models were the most expensive Elgin bicycles Sears sold in 1930.

1929 Ads (all from Sears ads)









1930 Ads (all from Sears ads)


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 14, 2021)

The shorter-frame *Excelsior* Michigan City Indiana built Sears Elgin bicycles show up in the 1930 ads.  It was about the beginning of the Great Depression.
Then we see *Westfield*-built Sears Elgin bicycles in 1931-J.
Excelsior MCI then became a then-western (less-eastern) factory for *Snyder* NY; I think I may have an old 1932-A Snyder/MCI-built Sears Elgin.

A serial number prefix letter, if legible, might help in deciphering the Excelsior code.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 2, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It was about the beginning of the Great Depression.
> Then we see *Westfield*-built Sears Elgin bicycles in *1931*-J.
> 
> A *serial* _*number*_ prefix letter, if legible, might help in deciphering the Excelsior code.



Correction:  We have recently seen a *1930*-H Westfield-built Sears Elgin motorbike. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-motorbike-what-year.200366/

So some of the 1930 Sears ads might reflect later Westfield-built Elgin bicycles.


----------



## HackedRobot (Mar 30, 2022)

In 1928 Shelby Bicycle Co., Shelby Ohio. released a 'Lindy Flyer' that was approved by Charles Lindbergh himself. I guess he didn't approve having his name slapped on to that many things but he did approve it for Shelby. Sears shamelessly copy-catted by puting a non-descript airplane on the front of their Elgin Cardinal the following year. That's how it looks to me anyway.


----------

